
Fintech UX: How Revolut Won 180K Users in 90 Days by Banking on Trustworthiness - melewi
http://melewi.net/blog/2018/01/02/how-revolut-won-180k-users-in-90-days-by-banking-on-trustworthiness/?utm_source=Hackernews&utm_medium=externalpost&utm_campaign=blog&utm_content=fintech_ux_revolut
======
glastra
The "steps to download app" comparison is biased. For it to be fair, the
second one should include the following steps as well: "User goes to phone"
and "Hits download/install". If link in the SMS downloads an APK file
directly, it's even worse (download, and then install).

I don't know how the workflow would look like on an Apple phone, though.

Edit: I should add that sometimes SMSs take a while to arrive (I'm looking at
you, PayPal 2FA). That adds frustration and friction.

------
carlmr
I've been using Revolut for a while now. It's been recommended to me by a
friend, and I must say the website and app experience did make the whole thing
feel safe. Makes sense.

